# Gaggia Classic switch wiring - what goes where?!



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I am currently prepping to undertake another lockdown project. My latest task is to work out what goes where on the gaggia switchbank. Have looked at various online diagrams but I am confused. I have the vast majority of a Classic wiring loom which is labelled at the component end i.e. brew thermostat, steam thermostat, solenoid, pump etc. so i'm halfway there!

I just need to in laymans terms for each switch which connectors connect to each component and for once in my life I don't have another Classic to compare to!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I *think* i'm sorted now. Will post up some details in due course!


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi Martin, Any updates please?


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

There are various wiring diagrams knocking about the internet but often the colours are wrong or the looms have been changed if you've had it refurbed. You can sort of follow the wiring once you have a wiring diagram.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

^^ it was that which I followed in the end and got it working 

If you need any specifics @PACMAN don't hesitate to pm me if you like and I'd happily go through it!


----------

